# Strange behavior of out of memory killer after kernelupgrade

## bookwood

Hi all,

after upgrading to kernel 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 my system go unstable, because oom-killer snipe randomly applications like thunderbird, firefox or eclipse. I have an Lenovo T61 with 4GB main memory and a 32 bit gentoo linux. 

For preventing XFS Filesystem chrash's (XFS is since 2.6.33 buggy on 32 bit systems) I use a vmalloc kernel option vmalloc=768M ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351938 )

Now I will try to test www.kernel.org version 2.6.39 because I read that the XFS Bug should be fixed in 2.6.39 https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27492#c22

```

cat /proc/meminfo 

MemTotal:        4047136 kB

MemFree:         2181108 kB

Buffers:              52 kB

Cached:          1206208 kB

SwapCached:            0 kB

Active:           643172 kB

Inactive:        1051920 kB

Active(anon):     402040 kB

Inactive(anon):   332516 kB

Active(file):     241132 kB

Inactive(file):   719404 kB

Unevictable:           4 kB

Mlocked:               4 kB

HighTotal:       3869384 kB

HighFree:        2150908 kB

LowTotal:         177752 kB

LowFree:           30200 kB

SwapTotal:      16771856 kB

SwapFree:       16771856 kB

Dirty:                56 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:        489132 kB

Mapped:           137852 kB

Shmem:            245576 kB

Slab:              95032 kB

SReclaimable:      69824 kB

SUnreclaim:        25208 kB

KernelStack:        3328 kB

PageTables:         9320 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:    18795424 kB

Committed_AS:    1828900 kB

VmallocTotal:     786432 kB

VmallocUsed:       38852 kB

VmallocChunk:     681436 kB

HugePages_Total:       0

HugePages_Free:        0

HugePages_Rsvd:        0

HugePages_Surp:        0

Hugepagesize:       2048 kB

DirectMap4k:        6136 kB

DirectMap2M:      243712 kB

```

Before the last oom-killer attack I have more than 1.5 GB memory free. Here is the syslog output:

[code:1:eede2211eb]

May 28 17:40:45 skywalker klogd: Out of memory: Kill process 1161 (java) score 42 or sacrifice child

May 28 17:40:45 skywalker klogd: Killed process 1161 (java) total-vm:1797324kB, anon-rss:863188kB, file-rss:22376kB

May 28 17:50:01 skywalker cron[1860]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 28 17:59:01 skywalker cron[2222]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

May 28 18:00:01 skywalker cron[2265]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 28 18:10:01 skywalker cron[2664]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 28 18:20:01 skywalker cron[3062]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 28 18:30:01 skywalker cron[3468]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 28 18:40:01 skywalker cron[3867]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 28 18:50:01 skywalker cron[4365]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: kworker/u:0 invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x42d0, order=1, oom_adj=0, oom_score_adj=0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: kworker/u:0 cpuset=/ mems_allowed=0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Pid: 3937, comm: kworker/u:0 Not tainted 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #1

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Call Trace:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0192178>] dump_header+0x62/0x167

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c028fb23>] ? ___ratelimit+0xaf/0xc4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01924a8>] oom_kill_process+0x32/0x20f

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c019276f>] ? T.553+0x82/0xd0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c019293b>] out_of_memory+0x107/0x178

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0195368>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x3d4/0x4d7

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<d0b81f41>] iwlagn_rx_allocate+0x8b/0x1f6 [iwlagn]

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<d0b821f1>] iwlagn_rx_replenish+0x12/0x36 [iwlagn]

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<d0b7459f>] iwl_bg_rx_replenish+0x2a/0x35 [iwlagn]

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01445c4>] process_one_work+0x1ec/0x318

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c014280e>] ? start_worker+0x1f/0x22

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<d0b74575>] ? iwl_bg_rx_replenish+0x0/0x35 [iwlagn]

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0144a43>] worker_thread+0x177/0x2c0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01448cc>] ? worker_thread+0x0/0x2c0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0147046>] kthread+0x62/0x67

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0146fe4>] ? kthread+0x0/0x67

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0102d36>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Mem-Info:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  30

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: active_anon:374482 inactive_anon:75901 isolated_anon:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  active_file:136415 inactive_file:272559 isolated_file:4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  unevictable:1 dirty:37 writeback:3 unstable:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  free:100569 slab_reclaimable:26294 slab_unreclaimable:6266

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  mapped:44225 shmem:61037 pagetables:3025 bounce:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA free:1028kB min:124kB low:152kB high:184kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):16kB present:15796kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:0kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:7784kB slab_unreclaimable:1068kB kernel_stack:456kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 226 3967 3967

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal free:1852kB min:1860kB low:2324kB high:2788kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:168kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:231640kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:72kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:97392kB slab_unreclaimable:23996kB kernel_stack:3568kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:395 all_unreclaimable? yes

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 29928 29928

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem free:399396kB min:512kB low:8204kB high:15900kB active_anon:1497928kB inactive_anon:303604kB active_file:545660kB inactive_file:1090076kB unevictable:4kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:3830884kB mlocked:4kB dirty:148kB writeback:12kB mapped:176828kB shmem:244148kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:12100kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA: 13*4kB 14*8kB 17*16kB 7*32kB 2*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1044kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal: 111*4kB 46*8kB 6*16kB 5*32kB 5*64kB 2*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1900kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem: 371*4kB 79*8kB 108*16kB 323*32kB 137*64kB 31*128kB 33*256kB 15*512kB 8*1024kB 4*2048kB 83*4096kB = 399396kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 470040 total pagecache pages

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 0 pages in swap cache

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Free swap  = 16771856kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Total swap = 16771856kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 1294320 pages RAM

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 1231874 pages HighMem

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 282537 pages reserved

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 424147 pages shared

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 646136 pages non-shared

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ pid ]   uid  tgid total_vm      rss cpu oom_adj oom_score_adj name

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [  531]     0   531      201        4   1       0             0 v86d

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 9698]     0  9698      652      258   1     -17         -1000 udevd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11266]     0 11266      519      181   0       0             0 syslogd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11272]     0 11272      506       99   1       0             0 klogd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11285]     0 11285      508      157   1       0             0 acpid

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11308]   101 11308     1173      648   1       0             0 dbus-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11321]     0 11321     6829      808   0       0             0 console-kit-dae

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11399]     0 11399     5533      771   0       0             0 polkitd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11734]     0 11734      555       83   0       0             0 dhcpcd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11903]     0 11903      559       92   1       0             0 gpm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11934]     0 11934      995      202   0       0             0 kdm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11984]   120 11984      850      433   1       0             0 avahi-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11985]   120 11985      818      109   1       0             0 avahi-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12002]     0 12002     2208      611   1       0             0 cupsd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12043]   240 12043     2864      232   1       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12059]   240 12059     2864       50   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12061]     0 12061    20440     1143   1       0             0 libvirtd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12080]   240 12080     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12081]     0 12081     3330      516   0       0             0 ntpd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12106]   240 12106     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12180]   240 12180     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12279]    70 12279    16253      967   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12281] 65534 12281     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12390] 65534 12390     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12479] 65534 12479     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12546]    70 12546    16253      319   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12547]    70 12547    16253      258   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12548]    70 12548    16395      566   1       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12549]    70 12549     8307      328   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12569]     0 12569     1265      259   0     -17         -1000 sshd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12597]     0 12597     1449      192   0       0             0 cron

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12610]     0 12610      518      180   0       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12611]     0 12611      518      182   0       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12612]     0 12612      518      180   1       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12613]     0 12613      518      182   1       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12614]     0 12614      518      181   0       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12615]     0 12615      518      180   1       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12675]  1000 12675      958      238   1       0             0 ssh-agent

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12702]  1000 12702    41089     5983   1       0             0 kded4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12704]  1000 12704      883      342   0       0             0 gam_server

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12713]     0 12713     3792      817   0       0             0 upowerd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12739]     0 12739     3799      841   1       0             0 udisks-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12753]     0 12753     1406      174   0       0             0 udisks-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12766]     0 12766      651      194   1     -17         -1000 udevd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12933]  1000 12933     4425      452   0       0             0 kdesud

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12979]     0 12979     6103     1784   1       0             0 wicd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12982]     0 12982     3706     1921   1       0             0 wicd-monitor

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [16169]  1000 16169     1599       95   1       0             0 gpg-agent

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10168]     0 10168     7711     1351   0       0             0 gdnc

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10240]     0 10240    49260    14747   1       0             0 X

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10248]     0 10248     1244      501   0       0             0 kdm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10271]  1000 10271     1665      366   1       0             0 startkde

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10328]  1000 10328      958      238   1       0             0 ssh-agent

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10349]  1000 10349      934      144   0       0             0 dbus-launch

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10350]  1000 10350     1084      453   0       0             0 dbus-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10357]  1000 10357    24992     3634   1       0             0 kdeinit4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10358]  1000 10358    25693     2187   1       0             0 klauncher

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10360]  1000 10360    41089     5993   1       0             0 kded4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10367]  1000 10367    34369     3822   0       0             0 kglobalaccel

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10372]  1000 10372      506       69   1       0             0 kwrapper4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10373]  1000 10373    37004     3992   1       0             0 ksmserver

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10375]  1000 10375    63178     8804   0       0             0 kwin

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10380]  1000 10380    24249     3665   1       0             0 kactivitymanage

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10383]  1000 10383    42829     5965   1       0             0 knotify4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10389]  1000 10389    98864    17013   1       0             0 plasma-desktop

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10395]  1000 10395    24122     3406   1       0             0 kuiserver

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10402]  1000 10402    25567     2217   0       0             0 kio_http_cache_

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10409]  1000 10409     9681     1167   1       0             0 akonadi_control

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10412]  1000 10412    34284     1929   1       0             0 akonadiserver

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10416]  1000 10416    48278     5387   1       0             0 mysqld

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10447]  1000 10447    34166     3493   1       0             0 kaccess

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10450]  1000 10450    25684     4500   0       0             0 akonadi_ical_re

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10451]  1000 10451    25141     4331   0       0             0 akonadi_maildir

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10452]  1000 10452    25246     4405   0       0             0 akonadi_maildis

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10453]  1000 10453    27024     4364   1       0             0 akonadi_nepomuk

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10454]  1000 10454    25113     4285   1       0             0 akonadi_vcard_r

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10455]  1000 10455    25112     4284   1       0             0 akonadi_vcard_r

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10458]  1000 10458    25112     4284   1       0             0 akonadi_vcard_r

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10485]  1000 10485    12304     2005   0       0             0 nepomukserver

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10490]  1000 10490    46871     5412   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10495]  1000 10495    19748    17058   1       0             0 virtuoso-t

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10498]  1000 10498    63295     7399   0       0             0 krunner

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10506]  1000 10506    33818     9395   0       0             0 python2.7

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10507]  1000 10507    26728     3792   0       0             0 polkit-kde-auth

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10509]  1000 10509     8678     4595   1       0             0 wicd-client

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10512]  1000 10512    34755     4502   0       0             0 klipper

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10513]  1000 10513    27544     4722   0       0             0 kgpg

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10515]  1000 10515    57903     5591   1       0             0 kmix

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10518]  1000 10518    31452     4303   1       0             0 korgac

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10524]  1000 10524     8758     2793   0       0             0 gkrellm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10601]  1000 10601    29550     4322   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10602]  1000 10602    29621     4706   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10603]  1000 10603    24711     4010   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10604]  1000 10604    26856     4307   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10632]  1000 10632    35706     7301   0       0             0 kalarm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10644]  1000 10644   108189    60649   0       0             0 firefox

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10650]  1000 10650    41879     8926   0       0             0 konsole

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10663]  1000 10663     3195     1459   0       0             0 gconfd-2

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10666]  1000 10666     1235      587   0       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11322]  1000 11322   126748    27997   0       0             0 thunderbird-bin

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11699]  1000 11699     1198      561   1       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11710]  1000 11710     1198      562   0       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12845]  1000 12845     1646      259   1       0             0 gpg-agent

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [13222]  1000 13222     1198      561   1       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [16754]  1000 16754     1462      825   1       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [24941]  1000 24941     2251      532   1       0             0 gvfsd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [25098]  1000 25098    44267    12286   0       0             0 plugin-containe

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [29827]  1000 29827     1738      495   0       0             0 bash

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [30985]  1000 30985     1198      588   0       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [32408]  1000 32408     1731      482   1       0             0 bash

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [32417]     0 32417     1613      366   0       0             0 su

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [32464]     0 32464     1825      575   1       0             0 bash

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [  892]  1000   892     1759      500   1       0             0 bash

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 4118]     0  4118     1378      136   1       0             0 tail

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 4120]  1000  4120     1412      209   0       0             0 eclipse

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 4138]  1000  4138   453478   230106   1       0             0 java

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Out of memory: Kill process 4138 (java) score 44 or sacrifice child

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Killed process 4138 (java) total-vm:1813912kB, anon-rss:898952kB, file-rss:21472kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: gkrellm invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x80d0, order=0, oom_adj=0, oom_score_adj=0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: gkrellm cpuset=/ mems_allowed=0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Pid: 10524, comm: gkrellm Not tainted 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #1

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Call Trace:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0192178>] dump_header+0x62/0x167

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c028fb23>] ? ___ratelimit+0xaf/0xc4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01924a8>] oom_kill_process+0x32/0x20f

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c019276f>] ? T.553+0x82/0xd0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c019293b>] out_of_memory+0x107/0x178

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0195368>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x3d4/0x4d7

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c019547a>] __get_free_pages+0xf/0x21

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0195544>] get_zeroed_page+0xd/0xf

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0203aad>] sysfs_read_file+0x55/0xef

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01c163d>] vfs_read+0x88/0x126

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0203a58>] ? sysfs_read_file+0x0/0xef

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01c1772>] sys_read+0x3b/0x60

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01027cc>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0400000>] ? pcibios_fixup_bus+0x23/0xdf

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Mem-Info:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: active_anon:374482 inactive_anon:75901 isolated_anon:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  active_file:136415 inactive_file:272529 isolated_file:40

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  unevictable:1 dirty:37 writeback:3 unstable:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  free:100597 slab_reclaimable:26294 slab_unreclaimable:6266

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  mapped:44225 shmem:61037 pagetables:3025 bounce:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA free:1028kB min:124kB low:152kB high:184kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):16kB present:15796kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:0kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:7784kB slab_unreclaimable:1068kB kernel_stack:456kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 226 3967 3967

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal free:1852kB min:1860kB low:2324kB high:2788kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:100kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):64kB present:231640kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:72kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:97392kB slab_unreclaimable:23996kB kernel_stack:3568kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 29928 29928

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem free:399508kB min:512kB low:8204kB high:15900kB active_anon:1497928kB inactive_anon:303604kB active_file:545660kB inactive_file:1090076kB unevictable:4kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:3830884kB mlocked:4kB dirty:148kB writeback:12kB mapped:176828kB shmem:244148kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:12100kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA: 13*4kB 14*8kB 17*16kB 7*32kB 2*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1044kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal: 111*4kB 47*8kB 6*16kB 5*32kB 5*64kB 2*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1908kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem: 371*4kB 83*8kB 111*16kB 324*32kB 137*64kB 31*128kB 33*256kB 15*512kB 8*1024kB 4*2048kB 83*4096kB = 399508kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 470040 total pagecache pages

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 0 pages in swap cache

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Free swap  = 16771856kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Total swap = 16771856kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 1294320 pages RAM

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 1231874 pages HighMem

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 282537 pages reserved

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 424164 pages shared

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 646135 pages non-shared

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ pid ]   uid  tgid total_vm      rss cpu oom_adj oom_score_adj name

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [  531]     0   531      201        4   1       0             0 v86d

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 9698]     0  9698      652      258   1     -17         -1000 udevd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11266]     0 11266      519      181   0       0             0 syslogd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11272]     0 11272      506       99   0       0             0 klogd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11285]     0 11285      508      157   1       0             0 acpid

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11308]   101 11308     1173      648   1       0             0 dbus-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11321]     0 11321     6829      808   0       0             0 console-kit-dae

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11399]     0 11399     5533      771   0       0             0 polkitd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11734]     0 11734      555       83   0       0             0 dhcpcd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11903]     0 11903      559       92   1       0             0 gpm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11934]     0 11934      995      202   0       0             0 kdm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11984]   120 11984      850      433   1       0             0 avahi-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11985]   120 11985      818      109   1       0             0 avahi-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12002]     0 12002     2208      611   1       0             0 cupsd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12043]   240 12043     2864      232   1       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12059]   240 12059     2864       50   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12061]     0 12061    20440     1143   1       0             0 libvirtd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12080]   240 12080     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12081]     0 12081     3330      516   0       0             0 ntpd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12106]   240 12106     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12180]   240 12180     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12279]    70 12279    16253      967   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12281] 65534 12281     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12390] 65534 12390     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12479] 65534 12479     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12546]    70 12546    16253      319   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12547]    70 12547    16253      258   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12548]    70 12548    16395      566   1       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12549]    70 12549     8307      328   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12569]     0 12569     1265      259   0     -17         -1000 sshd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12597]     0 12597     1449      192   0       0             0 cron

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12610]     0 12610      518      180   0       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12611]     0 12611      518      182   0       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12612]     0 12612      518      180   1       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12613]     0 12613      518      182   1       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12614]     0 12614      518      181   0       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12615]     0 12615      518      180   1       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12675]  1000 12675      958      238   1       0             0 ssh-agent

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12702]  1000 12702    41089     5983   1       0             0 kded4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12704]  1000 12704      883      342   0       0             0 gam_server

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12713]     0 12713     3792      817   0       0             0 upowerd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12739]     0 12739     3799      841   1       0             0 udisks-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12753]     0 12753     1406      174   0       0             0 udisks-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12766]     0 12766      651      194   1     -17         -1000 udevd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12933]  1000 12933     4425      452   0       0             0 kdesud

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12979]     0 12979     6103     1784   1       0             0 wicd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12982]     0 12982     3706     1921   1       0             0 wicd-monitor

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [16169]  1000 16169     1599       95   1       0             0 gpg-agent

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10168]     0 10168     7711     1351   0       0             0 gdnc

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10240]     0 10240    49260    14747   1       0             0 X

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10248]     0 10248     1244      501   0       0             0 kdm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10271]  1000 10271     1665      366   1       0             0 startkde

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10328]  1000 10328      958      238   1       0             0 ssh-agent

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10349]  1000 10349      934      144   0       0             0 dbus-launch

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10350]  1000 10350     1084      453   0       0             0 dbus-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10357]  1000 10357    24992     3634   1       0             0 kdeinit4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10358]  1000 10358    25693     2187   1       0             0 klauncher

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10360]  1000 10360    41089     5993   1       0             0 kded4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10367]  1000 10367    34369     3822   0       0             0 kglobalaccel

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10372]  1000 10372      506       69   1       0             0 kwrapper4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10373]  1000 10373    37004     3992   1       0             0 ksmserver

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10375]  1000 10375    63178     8804   0       0             0 kwin

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10380]  1000 10380    24249     3665   1       0             0 kactivitymanage

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10383]  1000 10383    42829     5965   1       0             0 knotify4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10389]  1000 10389    98864    17013   1       0             0 plasma-desktop

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10395]  1000 10395    24122     3406   1       0             0 kuiserver

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10402]  1000 10402    25567     2217   0       0             0 kio_http_cache_

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10409]  1000 10409     9681     1167   1       0             0 akonadi_control

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10412]  1000 10412    34284     1929   1       0             0 akonadiserver

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10416]  1000 10416    48278     5387   1       0             0 mysqld

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10447]  1000 10447    34166     3493   1       0             0 kaccess

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10450]  1000 10450    25684     4500   0       0             0 akonadi_ical_re

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10451]  1000 10451    25141     4331   0       0             0 akonadi_maildir

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10452]  1000 10452    25246     4405   0       0             0 akonadi_maildis

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10453]  1000 10453    27024     4364   1       0             0 akonadi_nepomuk

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10454]  1000 10454    25113     4285   1       0             0 akonadi_vcard_r

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10455]  1000 10455    25112     4284   1       0             0 akonadi_vcard_r

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10458]  1000 10458    25112     4284   1       0             0 akonadi_vcard_r

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10485]  1000 10485    12304     2005   0       0             0 nepomukserver

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10490]  1000 10490    46871     5412   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10495]  1000 10495    19748    17058   1       0             0 virtuoso-t

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10498]  1000 10498    63295     7399   0       0             0 krunner

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10506]  1000 10506    33818     9395   0       0             0 python2.7

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10507]  1000 10507    26728     3792   0       0             0 polkit-kde-auth

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10509]  1000 10509     8678     4595   1       0             0 wicd-client

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10512]  1000 10512    34755     4502   0       0             0 klipper

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10513]  1000 10513    27544     4722   0       0             0 kgpg

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10515]  1000 10515    57903     5591   1       0             0 kmix

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10518]  1000 10518    31452     4303   1       0             0 korgac

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10524]  1000 10524     8758     2793   0       0             0 gkrellm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10601]  1000 10601    29550     4322   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10602]  1000 10602    29621     4706   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10603]  1000 10603    24711     4010   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10604]  1000 10604    26856     4307   1       0             0 nepomukservices

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10632]  1000 10632    35706     7301   0       0             0 kalarm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10644]  1000 10644   108189    60649   0       0             0 firefox

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10650]  1000 10650    41879     8926   0       0             0 konsole

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10663]  1000 10663     3195     1459   0       0             0 gconfd-2

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [10666]  1000 10666     1235      587   0       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11322]  1000 11322   126748    27997   0       0             0 thunderbird-bin

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11699]  1000 11699     1198      561   1       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11710]  1000 11710     1198      562   0       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12845]  1000 12845     1646      259   1       0             0 gpg-agent

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [13222]  1000 13222     1198      561   1       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [16754]  1000 16754     1462      825   1       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [24941]  1000 24941     2251      532   1       0             0 gvfsd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [25098]  1000 25098    44267    12286   0       0             0 plugin-containe

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [29827]  1000 29827     1738      495   0       0             0 bash

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [30985]  1000 30985     1198      588   0       0             0 ssh

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [32408]  1000 32408     1731      482   1       0             0 bash

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [32417]     0 32417     1613      366   0       0             0 su

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [32464]     0 32464     1825      575   1       0             0 bash

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [  892]  1000   892     1759      500   1       0             0 bash

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 4118]     0  4118     1378      136   0       0             0 tail

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 4120]  1000  4120     1412      209   0       0             0 eclipse

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 4142]  1000  4138   453478   230708   1       0             0 java

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Out of memory: Kill process 4142 (java) score 44 or sacrifice child

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Killed process 4142 (java) total-vm:1813912kB, anon-rss:900276kB, file-rss:22556kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: java: page allocation failure. order:2, mode:0x44d0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Pid: 4142, comm: java Not tainted 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #1

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Call Trace:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0407f16>] ? printk+0xf/0x11

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01953f9>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x465/0x4d7

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c019547a>] __get_free_pages+0xf/0x21

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01bb108>] __kmalloc_track_caller+0x37/0x15b

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0389fb6>] ? sock_alloc_send_pskb+0x9d/0x244

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c038dd8d>] __alloc_skb+0x53/0xf1

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0389fb6>] sock_alloc_send_pskb+0x9d/0x244

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0293980>] ? _copy_from_user+0x31/0x117

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c038a16b>] sock_alloc_send_skb+0xe/0x10

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c03efb5d>] unix_stream_sendmsg+0x142/0x305

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c03ef91d>] ? unix_stream_recvmsg+0x433/0x531

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0386e56>] sock_aio_write+0xe0/0xe9

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01c0a36>] do_sync_readv_writev+0x84/0xb7

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0293980>] ? _copy_from_user+0x31/0x117

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0271b36>] ? security_file_permission+0x19/0x7c

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01c0cbf>] ? rw_verify_area+0xcc/0xe8

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01c1055>] do_readv_writev+0x7e/0x12d

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0386d76>] ? sock_aio_write+0x0/0xe9

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01c0cbf>] ? rw_verify_area+0xcc/0xe8

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01c113a>] vfs_writev+0x36/0x44

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01c1218>] sys_writev+0x3b/0x8f

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01027cc>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0400000>] ? pcibios_fixup_bus+0x23/0xdf

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Mem-Info:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   1

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: active_anon:374482 inactive_anon:75901 isolated_anon:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  active_file:136415 inactive_file:272523 isolated_file:46

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  unevictable:1 dirty:37 writeback:3 unstable:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  free:100597 slab_reclaimable:26294 slab_unreclaimable:6266

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  mapped:44225 shmem:61037 pagetables:3025 bounce:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA free:1028kB min:124kB low:152kB high:184kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):16kB present:15796kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:0kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:7784kB slab_unreclaimable:1068kB kernel_stack:456kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 226 3967 3967

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal free:1852kB min:1860kB low:2324kB high:2788kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:24kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):168kB present:231640kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:72kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:97392kB slab_unreclaimable:23996kB kernel_stack:3568kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 29928 29928

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem free:399508kB min:512kB low:8204kB high:15900kB active_anon:1497928kB inactive_anon:303604kB active_file:545660kB inactive_file:1090076kB unevictable:4kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:3830884kB mlocked:4kB dirty:148kB writeback:12kB mapped:176828kB shmem:244148kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:12100kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA: 13*4kB 14*8kB 17*16kB 7*32kB 2*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1044kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal: 111*4kB 48*8kB 6*16kB 5*32kB 5*64kB 2*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1916kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem: 371*4kB 83*8kB 111*16kB 324*32kB 137*64kB 31*128kB 33*256kB 15*512kB 8*1024kB 4*2048kB 83*4096kB = 399508kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 470040 total pagecache pages

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 0 pages in swap cache

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Free swap  = 16771856kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Total swap = 16771856kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 1294320 pages RAM

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 1231874 pages HighMem

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 282537 pages reserved

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 424188 pages shared

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 646133 pages non-shared

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: kworker/u:0 invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x42d0, order=1, oom_adj=0, oom_score_adj=0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: kworker/u:0 cpuset=/ mems_allowed=0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Pid: 3937, comm: kworker/u:0 Not tainted 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #1

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Call Trace:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0192178>] dump_header+0x62/0x167

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c028fb23>] ? ___ratelimit+0xaf/0xc4

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01924a8>] oom_kill_process+0x32/0x20f

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c019276f>] ? T.553+0x82/0xd0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c019293b>] out_of_memory+0x107/0x178

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0195368>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x3d4/0x4d7

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<d0b81f41>] iwlagn_rx_allocate+0x8b/0x1f6 [iwlagn]

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<d0b821f1>] iwlagn_rx_replenish+0x12/0x36 [iwlagn]

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<d0b7459f>] iwl_bg_rx_replenish+0x2a/0x35 [iwlagn]

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01445c4>] process_one_work+0x1ec/0x318

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c014280e>] ? start_worker+0x1f/0x22

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<d0b74575>] ? iwl_bg_rx_replenish+0x0/0x35 [iwlagn]

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0144a43>] worker_thread+0x177/0x2c0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c01448cc>] ? worker_thread+0x0/0x2c0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0147046>] kthread+0x62/0x67

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0146fe4>] ? kthread+0x0/0x67

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  [<c0102d36>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Mem-Info:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:  14

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:  27

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem per-cpu:

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 133

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 177

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: active_anon:237360 inactive_anon:76049 isolated_anon:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  active_file:137044 inactive_file:271942 isolated_file:2

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  unevictable:1 dirty:37 writeback:3 unstable:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  free:237241 slab_reclaimable:26294 slab_unreclaimable:6266

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd:  mapped:42079 shmem:61259 pagetables:3025 bounce:0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA free:1040kB min:124kB low:152kB high:184kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:28kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):8kB present:15796kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:0kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:7784kB slab_unreclaimable:1068kB kernel_stack:360kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:45 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 226 3967 3967

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal free:1828kB min:1860kB low:2324kB high:2788kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:180kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:231640kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:72kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:97392kB slab_unreclaimable:23996kB kernel_stack:3352kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 29928 29928

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem free:946096kB min:512kB low:8204kB high:15900kB active_anon:949440kB inactive_anon:304196kB active_file:548176kB inactive_file:1087560kB unevictable:4kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:3830884kB mlocked:4kB dirty:148kB writeback:12kB mapped:168244kB shmem:245036kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:12100kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: DMA: 2*4kB 17*8kB 18*16kB 7*32kB 2*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1040kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Normal: 83*4kB 55*8kB 5*16kB 6*32kB 5*64kB 2*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1876kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: HighMem: 15344*4kB 13658*8kB 7366*16kB 2764*32kB 1609*64kB 660*128kB 69*256kB 15*512kB 8*1024kB 4*2048kB 83*4096kB = 946096kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 470272 total pagecache pages

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 0 pages in swap cache

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Free swap  = 16771856kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: Total swap = 16771856kB

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 1294320 pages RAM

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 1231874 pages HighMem

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 282537 pages reserved

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 431125 pages shared

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: 487734 pages non-shared

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ pid ]   uid  tgid total_vm      rss cpu oom_adj oom_score_adj name

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [  531]     0   531      201        4   1       0             0 v86d

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [ 9698]     0  9698      652      258   1     -17         -1000 udevd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11266]     0 11266      519      181   0       0             0 syslogd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11272]     0 11272      506       99   0       0             0 klogd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11285]     0 11285      508      157   1       0             0 acpid

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11308]   101 11308     1173      648   0       0             0 dbus-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11321]     0 11321     6829      808   0       0             0 console-kit-dae

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11399]     0 11399     5533      771   0       0             0 polkitd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11734]     0 11734      555       83   0       0             0 dhcpcd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11903]     0 11903      559       92   1       0             0 gpm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11934]     0 11934      995      202   0       0             0 kdm

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11984]   120 11984      850      433   1       0             0 avahi-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [11985]   120 11985      818      109   1       0             0 avahi-daemon

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12002]     0 12002     2208      611   1       0             0 cupsd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12043]   240 12043     2864      232   1       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12059]   240 12059     2864       50   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12061]     0 12061    20440     1143   1       0             0 libvirtd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12080]   240 12080     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12081]     0 12081     3330      516   0       0             0 ntpd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12106]   240 12106     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12180]   240 12180     2864       51   0       0             0 distccd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12279]    70 12279    16253      967   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12281] 65534 12281     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12390] 65534 12390     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12479] 65534 12479     1629      214   0       0             0 dnsmasq

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12546]    70 12546    16253      319   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12547]    70 12547    16253      258   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12548]    70 12548    16395      566   1       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12549]    70 12549     8307      328   0       0             0 postgres

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12569]     0 12569     1265      259   0     -17         -1000 sshd

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12597]     0 12597     1449      192   0       0             0 cron

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [12610]     0 12610      518      180   0       0             0 agetty

May 28 18:52:37 skywalker klogd: [

----------

